# Horse rescues



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Can anyone please help me look for a horse rescue that is close(ish) to me?? I am in dumfries and galloway.

My landlord/neighbour want another horse and are in the process of looking for one.. They are looking for around 14hh size, and although have enought o cover insurance, farrier etc, would rather adopt from a rescue rather than spend thousands.

x


----------



## Tim_A (Mar 12, 2009)

There may be one on here: The Horse and Pony Directory

I know we've got a few listed.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

what is it to be used for??


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> what is it to be used for??


Hi, they are looking for a horse for just hacking. Possibly some kiddy gymkhanas but no serious competing.

x


----------



## lastangel (Feb 4, 2009)

Do Mossburn animal sanctuary not have a suitable pony? x


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

I was also going to say Last Angel. There is the World Horse Welfare (used to be called ILPH) they are a registard charity and re-home horses Loads of other helpful stuff on their web site too


----------



## lastangel (Feb 4, 2009)

tonette said:


> I was also going to say Last Angel. There is the World Horse Welfare (used to be called ILPH) they are a registard charity and re-home horses Loads of other helpful stuff on their web site too


Aww Tonette xx:001_smile: We do have horses and ponies needing homes on our forum, but not the right one for this family by the sounds of it xx Plus we're a bit far away!


----------



## apache (Jul 16, 2009)

to me home has always been more important than price and its good to know they should already have the experience knowledge and deep pockets lol...there is a place in cumbria not sure think its wetheral where the dog warden is they rescue horses from france that are getting sold for meat.not sure if they rehome find out.if not put their name down with rspca if they are able enough alot of the time they need homes for the rescued court cases and most times if succesful get to keep them


----------

